# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  احذر أن يكون فتورك في وقت الغنائم

## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

يقول الشيخ الشنقيطي: (إذا هبط عندك اﻹيمان ... وتكاسلت عن العبادة !!  فالزم هذا الدعاء: (اللهم ﻻ تجعلني شقيا وﻻ محرومًا)، الفتور أمر طبيعي في  حياة المسلم !! ولكن احذر أن يكون فتورك في وقت الغنائم وفي أزمنة السباق  !! مضى من عمرك ما مضى ... إن أحسنت ... فزد ... وإن أبعدت ... فعد ... وإن  فترت عزيمتك فتذكر قوله تعالى :  (أياما معدودات).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال ابن تيمية: (المطلوب فهم معاني القرآن والعمل به = فإن لم تكن هذه همة حافظه لم يكن من أهل العلم والدين). الفتاوى: (23/ 55).

----------


## ام محمد القرشية

لاتترك هذا الدعاء ابداااااااااااا
وسترى مايسر قلبك ان شاءالله
رب لاتجعلنى شقيا ولا محروووما
منقووول

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

جزاكم الله خيرًا

----------

